# Breaking News - CentCom Announces Drone Strike Against ISIS-Planner.



## bravoactual (Aug 27, 2021)

MSNBC is reporting that Central Command (CentCom) has launched an "Over The Horizon" attack against an ISIS-K Planner.

The target was killed, no civilians casualities are reported.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 27, 2021)

sure.  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hellokitty (Aug 27, 2021)

Video or it didn't happen...


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> MSNBC is reporting that Central Command (CentCom) has launched an "Over The Horizon" attack against an ISIS-K Planner.
> 
> The target was killed, no civilians casualities are reported.



Did Trump sneak back in the White House or something?


----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2021)

where is the strike?

where is the linkie?  where?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 27, 2021)

Creepy's making a show.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2021)

What did Joe say when someone woke him up and told him about it?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> where is the strike?
> 
> where is the linkie?  where?











						US drone strike killed 'ISIS-K planner' in Afghanistan, Pentagon says
					

The United States military has carried out a drone strike against an alleged ISIS-K “planner” following a suicide bombing in Kabul that killed 13 American soldiers and at least 70 Afghans.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 27, 2021)

Can’t wait to see the Republicans and foxnews move the goalposts on their despicable attacks on Biden now that Biden quickly bombed ISIS, something many of them already said he did not have the courage to do.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 27, 2021)

Hopefully they got the right guy.  Only one target?

For the record, this strength had to have been shown to the M.E from the start before this pullout.  It must also be the message all of Americas enemies receive.  It's just the way the world is with the most depraved and ruthless among us; they don't listen to reason.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 27, 2021)

Well, why didn't they do this a week and more ago as the Taliban were approaching Kabul? Biden not only withdrew U.S. air power from aiding the Afghan forces but also withdrew the civilian techs who maintained the Afghan air power.

And how did they figure out in less than 48 hours who was behind the terror attack in Kabul? Hmmm? 

They probably just picked some random Afghani and droned him then claim they had intel that he was behind the attack.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2021)

It's fucking sad that I have to go to RT news for more details.

"The strike was conducted in Afghanistan’s Nangarhar province in the country's east. The province is located on the Afghanistan-Pakistan border and is bordered by Kabul province in the west."


----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> US drone strike killed 'ISIS-K planner' in Afghanistan, Pentagon says
> 
> 
> The United States military has carried out a drone strike against an alleged ISIS-K “planner” following a suicide bombing in Kabul that killed 13 American soldiers and at least 70 Afghans.
> ...




Ok. Question is....will Biden's  Woke Ass Generals    be able to stop all of them?  because  this is only the start.

This is only  the  aperitifs so to speak.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 27, 2021)

Why Exactly Did We Abandon Bagram Air Base? | National Review
					

Biden was either confused, or actively misleading the American people, when he explained why senior military officers advised him to abandon Bagram.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 27, 2021)

Why do this with just a few days left before we exit Afghanistan?
Biden should have waited until everyone was safely out of the country.
Now they will want revenge and increase the attacks on US forces.
It just doesn't make sense. ....


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 27, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> sure.  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


I'd feel better had it been a room full of colonels and generals in the Pentagon basement.


----------



## beautress (Aug 27, 2021)

It's too late. On Hannity they were just saying 2 Huge groups of ISIS fighters are missing and may already have landed and disembarked in the USA under disguise and may be already forming terror cells to take out as any or more Americans in the cities Biden sent them to. God have mercy on everyone downstream from the lakes they poison, the buildings they turn to rubble and or the uranium power plants they explode to ruin local population centers. The 4 planes terrorist cells commandeered on 9/11 were hosted by religious centers sympathetic to Islamacists who wanted to wipe NYC off the face o$ the map and Washington D.C. too.

The sooner we get rid of Biden the nutcase, Irhan, Comrade Pelosi and other disloyal Congresscritters who have defunded police in numerous cities accross this land who will not be able to protect big cities, the better chance we have of resurrecting the Constitution to fix the problem.

I hope those military folks sending planes full of Americans with sleeper cells to military bases to keep them away from cities that the Deep State creeps want to get rid of as they're half way of their goals of doing America to a communist 1-party state as we wonder how many more days we are still the land of the free and the brave. Biden is destroying this land in a big fast blitz of a hurry and Comrade Pelosi has her apples in a row. We don 't have much time left as free people if Biden Pelosi and Schumer are orchestrating the end of the 2 party system quick as you can say "Bolshevik."
God help us. Time for prayers. Biden isn't hearing mercy to America from his puppetmasters.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> MSNBC is reporting that Central Command (CentCom) has launched an "Over The Horizon" attack against an ISIS-K Planner.
> 
> The target was killed, no civilians casualities are reported.


Good....thought this might end up being a drone-solution.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> sure.  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


Unhappy, eh?


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 27, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> Why do this with just a few days left before we exit Afghanistan?
> Biden should have waited until everyone was safely out of the country.
> Now they will want revenge and increase the attacks on US forces.
> It just doesn't make sense. ....


It makes PERFECT sense if the goal is to cause maximum humiliation of our country, our military, and our leadership.  No worries, Biden's getting his ice cream on time and the HNIC is laughing at all of us.  I hope that evil bastard dies slow when his time comes.


----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> Why do this with just a few days left before we exit Afghanistan?
> Biden should have waited until everyone was safely out of the country.
> Now they will want revenge and increase the attacks on US forces.
> It just doesn't make sense. ....



It makes a lot of sense when you realize this stolen, fraudulent Biden's Administration wants to destroy America nationally and internationally.

Then everything they are doing makes perfect sense.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Can’t wait to see the Republicans and foxnews move the goalposts on their despicable attacks on Biden now that Biden quickly bombed ISIS, something many of them already said he did not have the courage to do.


They are already in mourning, like they were when Former President Obama ordered the successful strike on OBL.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 27, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> Why do this with just a few days left before we exit Afghanistan?
> Biden should have waited until everyone was safely out of the country.
> Now they will want revenge and increase the attacks on US forces.
> It just doesn't make sense. ....



There is some truth to this.  What a complicated and horrible place to be in.  You don't want ISIS to survive, but you want to have them create havok in the M.E against the Taliban.  All of this rise HAS to have the rest of the world very unhappy.  Trump had this all under control, regardless of what some say.

Furthermore, Trump is right about this much, stop allowing the wrong people from shytehole countries into yours (and mine).  Some just live to die, and they take others with them to feed their demented views of the world.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> Ok. Question is....will Biden's  Woke Ass Generals    be able to stop all of them?  because  this is only the start.
> 
> This is only  the  aperitifs so to speak.


A sad face?


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> Ok. Question is....will Biden's  Woke Ass Generals    be able to stop all of them?  because  this is only the start.
> 
> This is only  the  aperitifs so to speak.


Nah... they've already told everyone to expect other attacks before we can get out.  EVERY MAN-JACK in that room needs to swing on a gallows, SCUM, every one of them.


----------



## EMH (Aug 27, 2021)

Biden likely ordered the TNA stronghold in the NE bombed to make sure Taliban is in total control by 911.

Make no mistake about it, Biden and the W crowd LOVE Taliban....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2021)

I don't care who is president, that'll teach the bastards not to kill our troops and innocent civilians. 

Credit where it is due.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2021)

beautress said:


> It's too late. On Hannity they were just saying 2 Huge groups of ISIS fighters are missing and may already have landed and disembarked in the USA under disguise and may be already forming terror cells to take out as any or more Americans in the cities Biden sent them to. God have mercy on everyone downstream from the lakes they poison, the buildings they turn to rubble and or the uranium power plants they explode to ruin local population centers. The 4 planes terrorist cells commandeered on 9/11 were hosted by religious centers sympathetic to Islamacists who wanted to wipe NYC off the face o$ the map and Washington D.C. too.
> 
> The sooner we get rid of Biden the nutcase, Irhan, Comrade Pelosi and other disloyal Congresscritters who have defunded police in numerous cities accross this land who will not be able to protect big cities, the better chance we have of resurrecting the Constitution to fix the problem.
> 
> ...



Be strong, arm yourself, and keep your head on a swivel. This country's been through worse things than bad leaders and people who hate us.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> I'd feel better had it been a room full of colonels and generals in the Pentagon basement.


This is the kind of post I recommend we all pass on to the FBI.


----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Nah... they've already told everyone to expect other attacks before we can get out.  EVERY MAN-JACK in that room needs to swing on a gallows, SCUM, every one of them.



Yes!

What pieces of shit all Biden's Woke Generals are!

They make me puke!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

beautress said:


> It's too late. On Hannity they were just saying 2 Huge groups of ISIS fighters are missing and may already have landed and disembarked in the USA under disguise and may be already forming terror cells to take out as any or more Americans in the cities Biden sent them to. God have mercy on everyone downstream from the lakes they poison, the buildings they turn to rubble and or the uranium power plants they explode to ruin local population centers. The 4 planes terrorist cells commandeered on 9/11 were hosted by religious centers sympathetic to Islamacists who wanted to wipe NYC off the face o$ the map and Washington D.C. too.
> 
> The sooner we get rid of Biden the nutcase, Irhan, Comrade Pelosi and other disloyal Congresscritters who have defunded police in numerous cities accross this land who will not be able to protect big cities, the better chance we have of resurrecting the Constitution to fix the problem.
> 
> ...


Interesting...they friends of Hannity that he "knows" this?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2021)

EMH said:


> Biden likely ordered the TNA stronghold in the NE bombed to make sure Taliban is in total control by 911.
> 
> Make no mistake about it, Biden and the W crowd LOVE Taliban....



Ten bucks says the Taliban ratted him out and gave our military the coordinates where he was.

Consider it "thanks" for all the armament we gave them.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 27, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> There is some truth to this.  What a complicated and horrible place to be in.  You don't want ISIS to survive, but you want to have them create havok in the M.E against the Taliban.  All of this rise HAS to have the rest of the world very unhappy.  Trump had this all under control, regardless of what some say.
> 
> Furthermore, Trump is right about this much, stop allowing the wrong people from shytehole countries into yours (and mine).  Some just live to die, and they take others with them to feed their demented views of the world.


The truth is that for America to survive, these drones need to be vaporizing criminals in mansions on our west and east coasts as well as in selected locals in Europe.  DC is so corrupt now that drones wouldn't touch the evil.  Only nuclear fire could cleanse that place at this point.

I dearly hope that some of those Marines had buddies with a "very special set of skills" who will be revenged for their deaths.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> What pieces of shit all Biden's Woke Generals are!
> 
> They make me puke!


When did you serve in the military?   Or are you just another Kowardly Keyboard Kommando?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Interesting...they friends of Hannity that he "knows" this?



You don't seem concerned. Enjoy your future as a Taliban wife. 

Hope you like goats.


----------



## EMH (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> When did you serve in the military?   Or are you just another Kowardly Keyboard Kommando?




Lol

When did traitor Joe and hate hoax Harris serve....


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2021)

Maybe Isis and Taliban will be so pissed off at each other they will war between themselves and that give us time to sneak out the rest of the americans still waiting to get home.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> I don't care who is president, that'll teach the bastards not to kill our troops and innocent civilians.
> 
> Credit where it is due.


HOWEVER,

That doesn't excuse the fact that Biden is responsible for those 13 service members' deaths. His withdrawal plan was abysmal and chaotic. It got people killed. 

I am only giving praise where it is warranted. Don't expect me to worship the ground Biden saunters on.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

All we have to do is see who's unhappy about this news....same who cheered on the Jan 6th FAILED insurrection.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> HOWEVER,
> 
> That doesn't excuse the fact that Biden is responsible for those 13 service members' deaths. His withdrawal plan was abysmal and chaotic. It got people killed.
> 
> I am only giving praise where it is warranted. Don't expect me to worship the ground Biden saunters on.


So you don't blame ISIS.... interesting.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Interesting...they friends of Hannity that he "knows" this?


Frankly, what difference would that make?  If you want a cold slap of a wake-up call, I dare you to read the first chapter of the book:
THE BORROWED WORLD.  It should be required reading in every home in this nation.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> All we have to do is see who's unhappy about this news....same who cheered on the Jan 6th FAILED insurrection.


You people keep this up, the next "insurrection" will be REAL and it will be led by our Marines and Soldiers who've gotten sick of dying and having people like your DC heroes shitting on their memories.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So you don't blame ISIS.... interesting.



Oh, I blame them. But it was Biden's plan that allowed them to march into that airport and kill those people. Biden gave what amounted to a kill list to the Taliban to 'ensure' Americans got through the checkpoints. He relied on the Taliban to provide 'security' around the HKIA perimeter.

He shares equal blame. Actions have consequences, both on Biden's end and on ISIS' end.

You are foolish to think I would absolve Biden of any responsibility in this debacle. His actions gave ISIS the opening it needed to strike.

The torrent of water doesn't flow unless someone blows up the dam first. The water will kill people, but so will the fool who blew up the dam.

Clear enough?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

EMH said:


> Lol
> 
> When did traitor Joe and hate hoax Harris serve....


President Biden is the duly elected Commander in Chief....you are.....what?   Nothing but an orange sycophant.


----------



## EMH (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> President Biden is the duly elected Commander in Chief....you are.....what?   Nothing but an orange sycophant.




Traitor Joe doesn't even meet the standard on your bumper sticker.....


Any FUNCTIONING ADULT


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> You people keep this up, the next "insurrection" will be REAL and it will be led by our Marines and Soldiers who've gotten sick of dying and having people like your DC heroes shitting on their memories.


You know nothing.   Our troops take an oath to uphold the Constitution and justifiably look down at the thug likes of you.   :Heehee:


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

EMH said:


> Traitor Joe doesn't even meet the standard on your bumper sticker.....
> 
> 
> Any FUNCTIONING ADULT


You are Nothing but an orange sycophant tool.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 27, 2021)

Qasem Soleimani.

Remember how the leftoids, the Dims, and the MSM reacted to that brilliant stroke.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

Such unhappiness on the Right....woe is the orange cult.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Such unhappiness on the Right....woe is the orange cult.




You're a sad person.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> It makes a lot of sense when you realize this stolen, fraudulent Biden's Administration wants to destroy America nationally and internationally.
> 
> Then everything they are doing makes perfect sense.



Fuck.off with your stolen shit. You're a dickhead. 

Here's the link. It's fact. Suck it up. 









						American Forces Destroy C.I.A. Base In Controlled Detonation (Published 2021)
					

The destruction of the base was intended to ensure the Taliban would not gain access to any equipment or information left behind.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## excalibur (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Such unhappiness on the Right....woe is the orange cult.




Qasem Soleimani.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

excalibur said:


> You're a sad person.


I'm delighted that we've hit back at ISIS....trump cultists, not so much....


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 27, 2021)

If they got the right guy, then Biden deserves some credit. Given the recent catastrophic intelligence failures of late I shall remain slightly skeptical. Hopefully this is as they say, although it seems doubtful we could verify this guy's identity given conditions on the ground.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I'm delighted that we've hit back at ISIS....trump cultists, not so much....




Qasem Soleimani.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> What did Joe say when someone woke him up and told him about it?



Where's my binky?


----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Fuck.off with your stolen shit. You're a dickhead.
> 
> Here's the link. It's fact. Suck it up.
> 
> ...




Too late.

I got the  link already.

You are boring with all your fake anger! Yawn!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Where's my binky?


I knew it!


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> Too late.
> 
> I got the  link already.
> 
> You are boring with all your fake anger! Yawn!



I am not  angry.  I am in my element when tearing boxheaded republicans apart.


----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I am not  angry.  I am in my element when tearing boxheaded republicans apart.



Moron.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> Too late.
> 
> I got the  link already.
> 
> You are boring with all your fake anger! Yawn!


As opposed to you REAL anger that American drones hit ISIS targets.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Aug 27, 2021)

Biden's approval rating is so low, and the press is so bad, that it makes me question the authenticity of the Pentagon's announcement tonight that the Biden Admin has launched a drone strike on the ISIS planner who coordinated the Kabul attack and has planned more.

He has really come across as weak and incompetent.  Biden really needs some positive news, and this action would be widely popular and make him look patriotic and strong.

But we have seen that our military intelligence can't even predict that thousands of Taliban took over in 11 days, but they expect us to believe that they know exactly who planned the recent suicide bombing?

I am skeptical.  Not that they did a drone strike, but that they actually killed who they say they did.

Pentagon drone strike on Afghanistan ISIS stronghold kills man believed to be planner behind Kabul airport bombing that left 13 US troops and 170 Afghans dead​
*The drone strike was announced by the Pentagon on Friday night*
*A person believed to be involved in planning Thursday's attack was killed*
*The strike was carried out in Nangahar province, the heartland of ISIS-K*
*Joe Biden said on Thursday night that he had asked for options for retaliation*
*Jen Psaki, White House press secretary, said Biden wanted to destroy them *









						Pentagon launches drone strikes on Islamic State in Afghanistan
					

An Islamic State terrorist believed to have been involved in planning Thursday's attack on Kabul airport was killed in a drone strike, the Pentagon announced on Friday night.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 27, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Can’t wait to see the Republicans and foxnews move the goalposts on their despicable attacks on Biden now that Biden quickly bombed ISIS, something many of them already said he did not have the courage to do.




If this story is true, I for one, am glad he did it. So go eat shit.


But I say IF, cause there's probably more to this than meets the eye


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 27, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Can’t wait to see the Republicans and foxnews move the goalposts on their despicable attacks on Biden now that Biden quickly bombed ISIS, something many of them already said he did not have the courage to do.


Nah, I'll give even the HNIC credit when it's due.  Like when he sent better men than he'll EVER BE to kill Bin Laden.  Of course, that's only AFTER they can show proof that it happened.  I don't believe anything from those lying sacks of crap anymore.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> Moron.


ISIS sympathizer.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I am not  angry.  I am in my element when tearing boxheaded republicans apart.


----------



## Hellokitty (Aug 27, 2021)

So we bomb just the "planner", no one else  does the "planner" not have a name? And how /where did we get the intelligence outing the "planner", surely not the Taliban who let the suicide bombers through the check points.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> So we bomb just the "planner", no one else  does the "planner" not have a name? And how /where did we get the intelligence outing the "planner", surely not the Taliban who let the suicide bombers through the check points.


You know.  Like OBL.   Oh, that's right...Righties were unhappy when he was killed too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I am not  angry.  I am in my element when tearing boxheaded republicans apart.



Own the 'pubs huh? All that does is make you look unintelligent.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> As opposed to you REAL anger that American drones hit ISIS targets.



And you can stop psychoanalyzing people. You suck at it. The anger isn't over the strike, it's anger at Biden for his recklessness. We wouldn't be in this situation if Biden had done his job properly. 

You don't know how to read people, so stop. Seriously. Just stop.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Own the 'pubs huh? All that does is make you look unintelligent.


Wouldn't it be less obvious if we didn't have all these rightie posters unhappy about the drone strike.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 27, 2021)

It wasn't ordered by Biden or anyone in his administration.  Although it would be just like this old plagiarism to take credit for someone else's work.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> And you can stop psychoanalyzing people. You suck at it. The anger isn't over the strike, it's anger at Biden for his recklessness.
> 
> You don't know how to read people, so stop. Seriously. Just stop.


You know.  You are about the only rightie expressing some form of happiness over the drone strike....and then you ruin it.....


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> What did Joe say when someone woke him up and told him about it?



He said:  "Sis! Is that you?"


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 27, 2021)

how could they get the right guy when he blew himself up in the attack


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 27, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> Why do this with just a few days left before we exit Afghanistan?
> Biden should have waited until everyone was safely out of the country.
> Now they will want revenge and increase the attacks on US forces.
> It just doesn't make sense. ....


Had to show something or else they'll stand accused, and then be easily rendered as guilty of everything we already know about this weak administration.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Wouldn't it be less obvious if we didn't have all these rightie posters unhappy about the drone strike.....



No. Like I just said, you are trying and failing to read people. 

I don't blame them for feeling the way they do. I felt the strike should have been proportional to the number of people killed. ISIS will simply replace the 'planner' and go on killing people. This attack will not faze them. 

On the other hand, some of us are happy that the 'planner' is dead and has paid for his error in judgment. 

I'm sure you've heard the adage "a day late and a dollar short" before. It applies here.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> He said:  "Sis! Is that you?"



I would expect something more profound, like "trunalimunumaprzure you lying dog-faced pony soldier."


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 27, 2021)

I find it to be pretty unlikely.  In Afghanistan various tribal elements are opposed to one another for different reasons and in the past, military personnel have been pointed to a "terrorist" by an Afghan leader who only wanted to get rid of his opposition.  If this strike really happened at all, it most likely was such a scenario.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 27, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> how could they get the right guy when he blew himself up in the attack


Well they did say the planner....


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 27, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Can’t wait to see the Republicans and foxnews move the goalposts on their despicable attacks on Biden now that Biden quickly bombed ISIS, something many of them already said he did not have the courage to do.



Fool.  Biddum had NOTHING to do with this drone strike!  The military came up with it and carried it out all of their own volition to retaliate for those 13 killed, and Joe was simply relishing it from his wheelchair hoping it would take some of the edge and sting off his devastating failures in Afghanistan.

Things will likely continue to spiral out of control these last days over something which never should have even happened in the first place.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You know.  You are about the only rightie expressing some form of happiness over the drone strike....and then you ruin it.....



What, because I see the bigger picture? Unlike you? I can be happy and still understand why other people are unsatisfied with this action.

I don't give in to blind passion as you do, nor do I make unwarranted assumptions about people simply because of how they react or how I think they should react. I share your happiness that the planner is dead, but it is hardly an equal price for the men he helped to kill. Not by a long shot.

This was a strike in response to lives being needlessly taken due to incompetence _on top_ of malfeasance by the Biden Administration.

It's more like dumping a bucket of sand on the floor, bending over, and putting one grain back in the bucket whilst saying "See? I helped!"

This is nothing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Burgermeister (Aug 27, 2021)

Just made it even hotter to be one of the Americans left behind over there.


----------



## beautress (Aug 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Interesting...they friends of Hannity that he "knows" this?


We seem to have military people still on the ground there. You should know as a veteran in the military not all is made public in a crisis but Biden made it clear he will leave Americans behind if they aren't out by my birthday. That is particularly upsetting to a friend of mine who was a veteran of Nam. Marine credo is that we never leave even one soldier behind. They do notthink leVing Ameri"ans behind in Afghanistan is the President's prerogative but biden is saying he won't go back in after the deadline. He apparently isn't afraid of the Marine hell he is offending.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 27, 2021)

Whilst good news we need more of this as in they killed l3 and biden killed only one.  Hopefully more to follow but biden deserves credit for striking back.









						US airstrike targets Islamic State member in Afghanistan
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Acting swiftly on President Joe Biden's promise to retaliate for the deadly suicide bombing at Kabul airport, the U.S. military said it used a drone strike to kill a member of the Islamic State group's Afghanistan affiliate Saturday.




					apnews.com


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Aug 27, 2021)

LuckyDuck said:


> I find it to be pretty unlikely.  In Afghanistan various tribal elements are opposed to one another for different reasons and in the past, military personnel have been pointed to a "terrorist" by an Afghan leader who only wanted to get rid of his opposition.  If this strike really happened at all, it most likely was such a scenario.


If Isil Khorasan confirms the hit via an official announcement, I will believe it...


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 27, 2021)

Doesn’t seem like these fools would possibly have found anybody responsible this quickly. May have just bombed some civilian home and claimed they got him.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 27, 2021)

US strikes Islamic State in Afghanistan after deadly Kabul attack
					

US Central Command said the strike took place in Nangahar province, east of Kabul. It did not say whether the target was connected with the airport attack.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 27, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> Why do this with just a few days left before we exit Afghanistan?
> Biden should have waited until everyone was safely out of the country.
> Now they will want revenge and increase the attacks on US forces.
> It just doesn't make sense. ....




Getting everyone out first makes just too much sense. It should have been forseen, but if not forseen, then we should have had a plan for a trial observation period of time.... like a matter of days where we could quickly reverse course and stablize the situation. Then begin to extract everyone in an orderly manner.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> Yes!
> 
> What pieces of shit all Biden's Woke Generals are!
> 
> They make me puke!


Maybe you'll choke on it.


----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Maybe you'll choke on it.



more *Yawn*..........


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 27, 2021)

Maybe they did get the guy if so good but at best it means we are back to the pre 9-11 days where terrorist launch an attack that kills dozens or even hundreds we respond with a cruise missle or drone strike that kills two or three terrorist and back and forth we go.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 27, 2021)

Yarddog said:


> Getting everyone out first makes just too much sense. It should have been forseen, but if not forseen, then we should have had a plan for a trial observation period of time.... like a matter of days where we could quickly reverse course and stablize the situation. Then begin to extract everyone in an orderly manner.


The time for a orderly exit is long past....the isis effort to kill Americans will not be changed one way or the other by biden striking back...ISIS will do its best to kill more Americans as they would if there was no strike back.

Biden needs to kill as many of them as possible.  He needs to be planning attacks on the Taliban to be executed immediately if they do anything to harm Americans.

He needs to warn the Taliban that if they do not immediately begin to assist America get our people out we will attack them with force and we will keep on attacking.

The Taliban understands force if nothing else.

A forceful response is the only thing that offers any hope to all Americans still stranded there.  If we do nothing the taliban will interpet that as weakness and motivate them to allow ISIS to kill more or even assist them as they may have done already in the attack on the Airport.

Beginning to look like phase II of the afghan war.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> how could they get the right guy when he blew himself up in the attack


How'd they get OBL if he flew a plane into the WTC?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 27, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Biden's approval rating is so low, and the press is so bad, that it makes me question the authenticity of the Pentagon's announcement tonight that the Biden Admin has launched a drone strike on the ISIS planner who coordinated the Kabul attack and has planned more.
> 
> He has really come across as weak and incompetent.  Biden really needs some positive news, and this action would be widely popular and make him look patriotic and strong.
> 
> ...


If Xiden was serious, he'd send in the AC-130s and A-10s....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> more *Yawn*..........


Still supporting ISIS against America, I see


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> I would expect something more profound, like "trunalimunumaprzure you lying dog-faced pony soldier."


I'm sure you would expect that....


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 27, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Own the 'pubs huh? All that does is make you look unintelligent.


Is this the same pubs who believed trump was sent by God, who was impeached twice and orchestrated to over throw democracy?? 
Sorry.  Must be another lot.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 27, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> View attachment 531610


You can disagree all you like but its not my fault you're always wrong. 
Get some facts and we'll go to to the. 

You idiots are like taking wheat from blind chickens. You never learn. Everyday the same old hate filled lies and then get angry when you get pinged. Grow up. 
You're not dealing with an amateur here.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> What did Joe say when someone woke him up and told him about it?


Who shit in my bed?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Is this the same pubs who believed trump was sent by God, who was impeached twice and orchestrated to over throw democracy??
> Sorry.  Must be another lot.



People like you are too prone to stereotypes, if not more so than the pubs you thumb your nose up at.

Please.


----------



## ClaireH (Aug 27, 2021)

Report: US strike carried out to prevent future ISIS-K attacks​"A US official, speaking on the condition of anonymity, told Reuters news agency that the US drone strike was against an ISIL-affiliated group planning “future attacks”.

A reaper drone, which took off from the Middle East, reportedly struck target while he was in a car with another associate, the official said.

Both are believed to have been killed, the official added.

Thursday’s attack at Kabul airport was claimed by ISIL (ISIS) offshoot in Afghanistan – the Islamic State in Khorasan Province, ISKP (also known as ISIS-K)."









						Attack on Kabul airport ‘highly likely’ in coming hours: Biden
					

US president promises new attacks against ISIL affiliate in retaliation for suicide bombing at Kabul airport.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




Sounds like a return for some reason...


----------



## Persuader (Aug 27, 2021)

beautress said:


> We seem to have military people still on the ground there. You should know as a veteran in the military not all is made public in a crisis but Biden made it clear he will leave Americans behind if they aren't out by my birthday. That is particularly upsetting to a friend of mine who was a veteran of Nam. Marine credo is that we never leave even one soldier behind. They do notthink leVing Ameri"ans behind in Afghanistan is the President's prerogative but biden is saying he won't go back in after the deadline. He apparently isn't afraid of the Marine hell he is offending.


Well, it is well known we still have military people at the airport and biden says they will all be coming back at least all that are still living.

Apparantly though many civilians will be left behind.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 27, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Report: US strike carried out to prevent future ISIS-K attacks​"A US official, speaking on the condition of anonymity, told Reuters news agency that the US drone strike was against an ISIL-affiliated group planning “future attacks”.
> 
> A reaper drone, which took off from the Middle East, reportedly struck target while he was in a car with another associate, the official said.
> 
> ...



What are you trying to say?


----------



## Persuader (Aug 27, 2021)

This whole scenario is much more serious than most realize because the Chinese are getting involved.

China has already warned joe not to put sanctions on taliban.

What will China do if we begin military actions against the Taliban?

The real problem that has been created by all those who wanted to withdraw is that it has allowed China a foothold there.

Where all this is headed remains to be seen but the worst scenario in my opinion will be if the Chinese form a military alliance with the Taliban


----------



## asaratis (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> more *Yawn*..........


More puerile comments from the troll.  He can't think of anything intelligent to say.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 27, 2021)

skye said:


> where is the strike?
> 
> where is the linkie?  where?



/thread


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 28, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> People like you are too prone to stereotypes, if not more so than the pubs you thumb your nose up at.
> 
> Please.



Your problem is I can get a solid brief on republicans by watching  them post. 
Very low IQ, full of hate , cannot  tolerate criticism, think they are patriots and 
simultaneously support fascism with the election of trump, unpatriotic, non American and think they rule the world. 
And fucking delusion also.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

oh.well.  pentagon says so.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## JGalt (Aug 28, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I'm sure you would expect that....



As would I get that, or something along that line.

I gotta hand it to ya: You folks sure know how to pick 'em.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Aug 28, 2021)

JGalt said:


> What did Joe say when someone woke him up and told him about it?


I thought Joe planned this drone strike and the military had nothing to do with it.....much like Joe planned the withdrawal as well as he failed to plan for suicide bombers and all of the other mistakes that happened


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2021)

excalibur said:


> Well, why didn't they do this a week and more ago as the Taliban were approaching Kabul? Biden not only withdrew U.S. air power from aiding the Afghan forces but also withdrew the civilian techs who maintained the Afghan air power.
> 
> And how did they figure out in less than 48 hours who was behind the terror attack in Kabul? Hmmm?
> 
> They probably just picked some random Afghani and droned him then claim they had intel that he was behind the attack.


President Biden was dealing with the former president's historic peace accord with the terrorists.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2021)

skye said:


> Ok. Question is....will Biden's  Woke Ass Generals    be able to stop all of them?  because  this is only the start.
> 
> This is only  the  aperitifs so to speak.


Why the fright over knowledge? Damn, I forgot that you're a trumper...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> MSNBC is reporting that Central Command (CentCom) has launched an "Over The Horizon" attack against an ISIS-K Planner.
> 
> The target was killed, no civilians casualities are reported.


1. The CIA left last week, which means we pretty much have nomore Intel in Afghanistan

2. McKenzie (CENTCOM Commander) is the idiot who surrendered/ abandoned Bagram.

3. Who told you the ISIS attack planner was killed?  How reliable have they been proven to be?

4. How do you know they actually killed THE planner?

In this shitstorm they needed to do something right - a quick strike on the guy they say is responsible yo keep Americans from completely turning on them....so they give people this strike.

Trust but VERIFY.   Especially with these failures.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> 1. The CIA left last week, which means we pretty much have nomore Intel in Afghanistan
> 
> 2. McKenzie (CENTCOM Commander) is the idiot who surrendered/ abandoned Bagram.
> 
> ...


What facts?

Dude, that's like your opinion man.


Idiot maga fuckup.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> What facts?
> 
> Dude, that's like your opinion man.
> 
> ...


Negative - if you had actually been keeping up with the news and reports you would not have just self_identified as a Low-IQ / ignorant snowflake.  Thanks for that.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Is this the same pubs who believed trump was sent by God, who was impeached twice and orchestrated to over throw democracy??
> Sorry.  Must be another lot.


The same ones who are now ingesting horse de-wormer.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Negative - if you had actually been keeping up with the news and reports you would not have just self_identified as a Low-IQ / ignorant snowflake.  Thanks for that.


Still crying over the drone strike?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

asaratis said:


> More puerile comments from the troll.  He can't think of anything intelligent to say.


How ironic you would say that to the poster Skye.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Negative - if you had actually been keeping up with the news and reports you would not have just self_identified as a Low-IQ / ignorant snowflake.  Thanks for that.


I have been which is why I can identify your opinion over facts.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 28, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I thought Joe planned this drone strike and the military had nothing to do with it.....much like Joe planned the withdrawal as well as he failed to plan for suicide bombers and all of the other mistakes that happened



Joe is incapable of doing anything. Has he even offered anything more than a public speech with brief condolences to the families of the dead Marines? You know the MSM would be glowing over how "compassionate" he was, if he had done what all former Presidents normally do. President Trump regularly called families of service members, to offer condolences. but where the hell is Joe?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

I thought our 'oh so intelligent' generals and president said that you don't hit the enemy with OUR PEOPLE STILL IN HARMS WAY.   so...they broke their own rule if indeed they did what they said they did or someone did it and uS generals are taking credit for killing a minor figure.   

cowardly bunch of fat slugs.  and i'm NOT talking about the taliban in this instance.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Joe is incapable of doing anything. Has he even offered anything more than a public speech with brief condolences to the families of the dead Marines? You know the MSM would be glowing over how "compassionate" he was, if he had done what all former Presidents normally do. President Trump regularly called families of service members, to offer condolences. but where the hell is Joe?


The former president rarely called family members as he viewed it as failure. When he did, he mispronounced names and glossed himself.



Fuckup


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

> All we have to do is see who's unhappy about this news....same who cheered on the Jan 6th FAILED insurrection.



still pushing that false narrative even when it's been shown to be false, heh.  It doesnt cover up the total incompetence of this president and his fat stupid slug generals now does it.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> still pushing that false narrative even when it's been shown to be false, heh.


First, it's fact andf your side is still running from their involvement.

But the House Select Committee will change that.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> Just made it even hotter to be one of the Americans left behind over there.


Any Americans still there want to be there.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Doesn’t seem like these fools would possibly have found anybody responsible this quickly. May have just bombed some civilian home and claimed they got him.



I'll add this post to my "Republicans hate our military" thread.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

> But the House Select Committee will change that.


  No doubt...seems that lying thievery and stolen elections by democrats rule the day.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> No doubt...seems that lying thievery and stolen elections by democrats rule the day.


You can try to minimize it's scope, but that's just a maga fuckup failure.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

> You can try to minimize it's scope, but that's just a maga fuckup failure.





y'all are doing pretty good at that on your own.


----------



## Hellokitty (Aug 28, 2021)

Holding press conference and when asked for the names of the ISIS-k killed, response was we're not releasing the names...yeah this was a CYA attack.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Any Americans still there want to be there.


And just like that:


----------



## ClaireH (Aug 28, 2021)

Persuader said:


> What are you trying to say?


Sorry P- my typo was surely confusing- make that ‘repeat’ not ‘return’… I meant to imply I’ve seen this movie before a definite repeat with target in a limo getting blown away with a sidekick sitting next to him. Hard to know if I’m thinking about real life or a movie… both it would seem are possible.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> I have been which is why I can identify your opinion over facts.


Yiu just lied again...because I have posted links in other threads, the headlines in numerous media states exactly what I posted. Nice try, snowflake.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> And just like that:


I wouldn't trust anything Kirby, the Pentagon, the State Departnent, Psaki, or Biden says, they have lied so many times. They are trying to convince they will leave no one behind. They will lie and say anyone left behind wanted to.   Bullshit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> I wouldn't trust anything Kirby, the Pentagon, the State Departnent, Psaki, or Biden says, they have lied so many times. They are trying to convince they will leave no one behind. They will lie and say anyone left behind wanted to.   Bullshit.


Keep moving those goalposts!


----------



## Desperado (Aug 28, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> MSNBC is reporting that Central Command (CentCom) has launched an "Over The Horizon" attack against an ISIS-K Planner.
> 
> The target was killed, no civilians casualities are reported.


They kill approimmately 160 plus and we supposedly strike back with a costly drione attacjk and kill ONE!   That will show them


----------



## Coyote (Aug 28, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Did Trump sneak back in the White House or something?


If Trump had snuck back in he'd be too busy whining to do anything.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 28, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> MSNBC is reporting that Central Command (CentCom) has launched an "Over The Horizon" attack against an ISIS-K Planner.
> 
> The target was killed, no civilians casualities are reported.



Never thought I would see it, but it looks like we have Delta working with the Taliban.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> I have been which is why I can identify your opinion over facts.



Says someone who probably views their opinion as fact. 

If only you people could hear yourselves or comprehend what comes out of those thick heads of yours...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> The former president rarely called family members as he viewed it as failure. When he did, he mispronounced names and glossed himself.



Where are your facts, man?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 28, 2021)

Joe droned two 'nobody's'.

What a retaliation!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 28, 2021)

bodecea said:


> The same ones who are now ingesting horse de-wormer.


LOL at Bodey.


Perhaps you might want to invest in some of these:


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 28, 2021)

So Joe and our brave white rage generals blew up a couple of goat herders in the mountains....they will never find the real terrorist responsible because they don't want to.....its all for show....murder for political repair....doesn't that piss you all off?....


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 28, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> So Joe and our brave white rage generals blew up a couple of goat herders in the mountains....they will never find the real terrorist responsible because they don't want to.....its all for show....murder for political repair....doesn't that piss you all off?....



El Presidente has a black heart and black eyes.


----------



## Donald H (Aug 28, 2021)

Are the Trumpers 'really' hoping for a big ISIS attack on the airport?
There's little doubt that the Biden supporters are hoping and praying that it doesn't happen.

When in history did a victorious force sit on their hands and allow the conquered to safely fly out of the country?

History is in the making, one way or another.


----------



## Circe (Aug 28, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Good....thought this might end up being a drone-solution.


Yes, but it seems to take SEVERAL confirmed drone strikes to kill any of these guys. 

Also, I don't believe a word of it. Lies, lies, lies --- and that's just from our side.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 28, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How ironic you would say that to the poster Skye.


I wasn't saying it about skye .   I was speaking of the poster to which she replied.

You're just to stupid to comprehend that.  Synthaholic is one of your stupid clan of idiots.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 28, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> So Joe and our brave white rage generals blew up a couple of goat herders in the mountains....they will never find the real terrorist responsible because they don't want to.....its all for show....murder for political repair....doesn't that piss you all off?....


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 28, 2021)

skye said:


> Ok. Question is....will Biden's  Woke Ass Generals    be able to stop all of them?  because  this is only the start.
> 
> This is only  the  aperitifs so to speak.


They’ll denounce the attack as islamophobic and a result of white rage.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 28, 2021)

Its like when Slick Willy blew up a janitor in an aspirin factory.....


----------



## Persuader (Aug 28, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> oh.well.  pentagon says so.
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL


Pentagon Refuses to Name So-Called ‘High-Profile’ ISIS Planners Killed in Drone Strike​
Highly suspicious not to mention; first they came out  and said they knew where the leaders were--why tip them off like that...if they even knew...which now is highly doubtful.

It appears the liars are lying again.

The biden regime has zero credibility.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 28, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Maybe Isis and Taliban will be so pissed off at each other they will war between themselves and that give us time to sneak out the rest of the americans still waiting to get home.


Evidence indicates they are working together.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 28, 2021)

bodecea said:


> All we have to do is see who's unhappy about this news....same who cheered on the Jan 6th FAILED insurrection.


The investigation has shown there was no insurrection.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 28, 2021)

bodecea said:


> President Biden is the duly elected Commander in Chief....you are.....what?   Nothing but an orange sycophant.


No he is a puppet installed by election fraud.  We have no president since a real president is in charge; we all know biden is not in charge.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 28, 2021)

bodecea said:


> As opposed to you REAL anger that American drones hit ISIS targets.


Maybe yes...maybe no.

They refuse to reveal the names of those that were killed....why not release the video?

This stinks to high heaven.  Most especially when we consider the fact ole joe is a pathological liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 28, 2021)

Persuader said:


> Maybe yes...maybe no.
> 
> They refuse to reveal the names of those that were killed....why not release the video?
> 
> This stinks to high heaven.  Most especially when we consider the fact ole joe is a pathological liar.


this reminds me when bin Ladin was buried at sea given a so-called Moslem burial but yet  no pics Saddam's son were never given the same burial.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

Why won't Pentagon release names of ‘high profile’ ISIS-K planners killed in airstrike? - Liberty Unyielding
					

When I first learned that the Biden administration had launched a drone strike in retaliation for Thursday's suicide bombing, killing two ISIS-K planners, my first impulse was to be impressed.



					libertyunyielding.com
				




in record time!! HOW "BOUT THAT!!!   but they don't want to give out the names.   yeah.  I'm gonna have to call Bullshlip on that one.

somebody's trying to save face and they are making the situation even worse. LOLOL


----------



## Persuader (Aug 28, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Any Americans still there want to be there.











						WTH? More Than Two Dozen California School Students, Parents Stuck in Afghanistan - Unable to Get to Kabul Airport
					

More than two dozen students from Cajon Valley School District in San Diego, California are currently trapped in Afghanistan and unable to get to Kabul airport. According to the Los Angeles Times, the families traveled to Afghanistan for a summer trip on special visas for US military service...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

Tell me something....the TOLLYBON has been murdering and beating people trying to get to the airport.  Beating Americans...an American woman.   We lose 13 military and something like 22 others had to be evacuated.  100PLUS civilians killed and the lazy fat slug US generals and their puddin' eatin' thief in chief allegedly took out two, Two...that's TWO low ranking TOLLYBONNERS/ISIs?

You feelin' vindicated?  Cause i sure as hell don't.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> President Biden was dealing with the former president's historic peace accord with the terrorists.




Maybe you even believe that.

Biden chose his own course, period. The mess is 100% on Biden. The same Biden whom Boris Johnson the British PM could not reach for over 36 hours last week.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

This wouldn't have happened under President Trump.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 28, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> This wouldn't have happened under President Trump.




Imagine the rhetoric, etc. if Trump was not reachable by Boris Johnson for over 36 hours during the crisis last week? And rightfully so it would have been.

Now, the idiot Republicans want articles of impeachment against Blinken, who is a real clown, but not the MIA Biden. FFS.


----------



## San Souci (Aug 28, 2021)

JGalt said:


> What did Joe say when someone woke him up and told him about it?


He said "You're a Dog face Pony Soldier".


----------



## San Souci (Aug 28, 2021)

excalibur said:


> Imagine the rhetoric, etc. if Trump was not reachable by Boris Johnson for over 36 hours during the crisis last week? And rightfully so it would have been.
> 
> Now, the idiot Republicans want articles of impeachment against Blinken, who is a real clown, but not the MIA Biden. FFS.


Hmmmmm.... The alternative is Harris. Then Pelosi. Then Shumer.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 28, 2021)

Persuader said:


> Pentagon Refuses to Name So-Called ‘High-Profile’ ISIS Planners Killed in Drone Strike​
> Highly suspicious not to mention; first they came out  and said they knew where the leaders were--why tip them off like that...if they even knew...which now is highly doubtful.
> 
> It appears the liars are lying again.
> ...



So a 'planner and his assistant' has been automatically elevated to 'high profile' today?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

Puh. Thetic.


----------



## BrotherOppa (Aug 28, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 28, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Puh. Thetic.



Mushrooms cannot be cultivated unless they are fed lots and lots of shit!!


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 28, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> MSNBC is reporting that Central Command (CentCom) has launched an "Over The Horizon" attack against an ISIS-K Planner.
> 
> The target was killed, no civilians casualities are reported.


Military drone flew over my property the other week snapped a photo, a bunch of dumbasses have been working up an X-Keyscore file on me trying to kill me, too. And I'm a U.S. citizen and they consider me an enemy combatant.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 28, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Mushrooms cannot be cultivated unless they are fed lots and lots of shit!!


Death caps, amanitas, psylocybin, university/military frat boys have been planting them everywhere.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 28, 2021)

This is something that is just not believable. When are people going to realize this illegitimate administration thinks you are idiots.









						Joe Biden's Afghanistan Drone Strike Against ISIS-K Is a Joke, and We Are the Punchline
					

Biden's drone strike against some anonymous and possibly nonexistent ISIS-K planner was cheap theater to stop domestic political damage.




					redstate.com


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is something that is just not believable. When are people going to realize this illegitimate administration thinks you are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pigs love slop.
Idiots relish their idiocy.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 28, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Military drone flew over my property the other week snapped a photo, a bunch of dumbasses have been working up an X-Keyscore file on me trying to kill me, too. And I'm a U.S. citizen and they consider me an enemy combatant.



Naw, you were probably sunbathing in the nude. The pictures have probably already been posted on Pornhub.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is something that is just not believable. When are people going to realize this illegitimate administration thinks you are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 28, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


>


So you have nothing to say. There is no defense for what the traitor Joe did.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 28, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Naw, you were probably sunbathing in the nude. The pictures have probably already been posted on Pornhub.


They're always pulling tricks like that. It's what they call raw surveillance intelligence, classified above top secret at the NSA. They use artificial intelligence to separate male and female images to appropriate same gender teams for further human analysis. Top Secret Umbra like Alan Turing had, who was accused of being gay — but then they have Top Secret Lambda — and those government workers are all lesbians, but the feminists can't complain because it's the same Party...


----------



## JGalt (Aug 28, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> They're always pulling tricks like that. It's what they call raw surveillance intelligence, classified above top secret at the NSA. They use artificial intelligence to separate male and female images to appropriate same gender teams for further human analysis. Top Secret Umbra like Alan Turing had, who was accused of being gay — but then they have Top Secret Lambda — and those government workers are all lesbians, but the feminists can't complain because it's the same Party...



Nice pictures.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 28, 2021)

ISIS K has vacation planners?  Who knew?  Note the lack of the term leader.


----------



## Burgermeister (Aug 28, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Any Americans still there want to be there.


You are a fucking moron.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 28, 2021)

excalibur said:


> Maybe you even believe that.
> 
> Biden chose his own course, period. The mess is 100% on Biden. The same Biden whom Boris Johnson the British PM could not reach for over 36 hours last week.


President Biden had the balls to leave.

Your former president gave them to the Taliban.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

> President Biden had the balls to leave.
> 
> Your former president gave them to the Taliban.



delusional


----------



## JGalt (Aug 29, 2021)

saveliberty said:


> ISIS K has vacation planners?  Who knew?  Note the lack of the term leader.



They are also planners of rape parties for goats and little boys.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> delusional


A historic peace accord with terrorists...signed by whom?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Its like when Slick Willy blew up a janitor in an aspirin factory.....


Reagan just ordered the invasion of Grenada to show those talibans a thing or two.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 29, 2021)

Have you noticed..they've all gone to ground.   Joe, Commie-La.  Blinken, Austen, Thoroughly Modern Milley.


----------



## San Souci (Aug 29, 2021)

otto105 said:


> A historic peace accord with terrorists...signed by whom?


Trump was TALKING about pulling out with safeguards. BIDEN pulled out without ANY safeguards PROVING he is a Senile Old Bastard as well as a yellowbellied coward.


----------



## San Souci (Aug 29, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Trump was TALKING about pulling out with safeguards. BIDEN pulled out without ANY safeguards PROVING he is a Senile Old Bastard as well as a yellowbellied coward.


Of course ,anyone who votes Democrat nowadays are probably yellowbellies. NONE of them are willing to serve.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 29, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Have you noticed..they've all gone to ground.   Joe, Commie-La.  Blinken, Austen, Thoroughly Modern Milley.


They were all there to greet our fallen all masked up like a bunch of virtue signaling cowards...that scene made me sick....they should have made Biden Austin and Blinken and Milley carry each casket off the plane....then turn in their resignations...but they are too shallow and uncaring to do whats right....


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Trump was TALKING about pulling out with safeguards. BIDEN pulled out without ANY safeguards PROVING he is a Senile Old Bastard as well as a yellowbellied coward.


What safeguards?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Of course ,anyone who votes Democrat nowadays are probably yellowbellies. NONE of them are willing to serve.


How many trump's have served?


----------



## San Souci (Aug 30, 2021)

otto105 said:


> How many trump's have served?


Same old shit? When did Biden serve? When did Obama serve? When did Clinton serve?


----------



## beautress (Aug 30, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Why the fright over knowledge? Damn, I forgot that you're a trumper...


Otto, Nobody twisted Bidens arm when he took his oath of office which instuuckts him to provide for the common defense of our citizens. He went against his oath of office by doing nothing to saving our people from the harm's way.  He gets a pinnochio for every American the Taliban kill.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 30, 2021)

beautress said:


> Otto, Nobody twisted Bidens arm when he took his oath of office which instuuckts him to provide for the common defense of our citizens. He went against his oath of office by doing nothing to saving our people from the harm's way.  He gets a pinnochio for every American the Taliban kill.


Bullshit, saving our people is leaving the country not staying.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Sep 11, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Biden's approval rating is so low, and the press is so bad, that it makes me question the authenticity of the Pentagon's announcement tonight that the Biden Admin has launched a drone strike on the ISIS planner who coordinated the Kabul attack and has planned more.
> 
> He has really come across as weak and incompetent.  Biden really needs some positive news, and this action would be widely popular and make him look patriotic and strong.
> 
> ...


I wrote above:

*"I am skeptical.  Not that they did a drone strike, but that they actually killed who they say they did.'*

And here it is....

US drone strike that Pentagon said killed Kabul suicide bomber actually 'killed aid worker and seven children who ran to greet him when he arrived home’: Video allegedly shows he filled car with water not explosives​
*Shocking report reveals apparent botched drone strike killed Afghan aid worker*
*The August 29 strike at a home near the Kabul airport killed 10, including 7 kids*
*Pentagon claimed the vehicle was 'known to be an imminent ISIS-K threat'*
*But driver Zemari Ahmadi, 43, was an aid worker seeking asylum in the US*
*Surveillance video shows him loading the trunk with water jugs, not explosives*
*Witnesses say he spent the day running normal errands for a US-based aid group*
*Pentagon claimed his movements were suspicious and tied him to ISIS-K *
*DoD tells DailyMail.com: 'We still believe that it prevented an imminent threat' *



















						US drone strike in Kabul actually killed an AID WORKER and seven kids
					

Zemari Ahmadi, 43, was driving the 1996 Toyota Corolla that was destroyed in the August 29 drone strike, killing him and nine family members, including seven children, the New York Times reported.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Trump was TALKING about pulling out with safeguards. BIDEN pulled out without ANY safeguards PROVING he is a Senile Old Bastard as well as a yellowbellied coward.


Was it inevitable that the Taliban were to take back over, and this was because it was known somehow that they were the rightful leaders of Afghanistan, I mean after all that was done there ?? Ok so Trump decides to deal with the Taliban, WHY ?? We're we losing in Afghanistan to the Taliban ??? I know these are unpopular question's, but I'm just trying to understand this thing. We're we to get out at any cost, even if that cost was to allow a Taliban comeback to rule over and control the country ??? We're the Afghan's that sorry or coward's that we finally just saw the writing on the wall ??

With all this said, yes Joe still botched the ending by not holding the lines until all asset's human or otherwise we're safely out, then our fighting force last.

Have they ever heard of "women and children leave first", otherwise before the wars or police action begins ?

Did we as a nation screw this up, meaning all parties involved ??


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 11, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> MSNBC is reporting that Central Command (CentCom) has launched an "Over The Horizon" attack against an ISIS-K Planner.
> 
> The target was killed, no civilians casualities are reported.


Except Biden lied again. He murdered a family of ten and a US contractor and a guy supplying water to refugees at the airport.


----------



## beautress (Sep 11, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Joe is incapable of doing anything. Has he even offered anything more than a public speech with brief condolences to the families of the dead Marines? You know the MSM would be glowing over how "compassionate" he was, if he had done what all former Presidents normally do. President Trump regularly called families of service members, to offer condolences. but where the hell is Joe?


Hiding in the basement until the deep state players arrange anything they feel the taxpayers should be throwing another trillion dollars at. It doesn't bother them that to pay off the national debt is already up to about three quarters of a million dollars apiece for each taxpayer. Those rats in Washington don't have to pay a penny out of their earnings if memory serves me right. They are protected from what they inflict on us.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> MSNBC is reporting that Central Command (CentCom) has launched an "Over The Horizon" attack against an ISIS-K Planner.
> 
> The target was killed, no civilians casualities are reported.


----------



## Donald H (Sep 11, 2021)

Courtesy of US/CIA intelligence or Taliban intelligence?

The US/Taliban intelligence network if beginning to take shape. 

Some media outlet will spill the beans in the next month or so that the Taliban can now be considered to be on the good guys' team.


----------



## surada (Sep 11, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> delusional



Trump is delusional.


----------



## surada (Sep 11, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Was it inevitable that the Taliban were to take back over, and this was because it was known somehow that they were the rightful leaders of Afghanistan, I mean after all that was done there ?? Ok so Trump decides to deal with the Taliban, WHY ?? We're we losing in Afghanistan to the Taliban ??? I know these are unpopular question's, but I'm just trying to understand this thing. We're we to get out at any cost, even if that cost was to allow a Taliban comeback to rule over and control the country ??? We're the Afghan's that sorry or coward's that we finally just saw the writing on the wall ??
> 
> With all this said, yes Joe still botched the ending by not holding the lines until all asset's human or otherwise we're safely out, then our fighting force last.
> 
> ...



Did you think there were American civilian wives and children in Afghanistan?


----------



## Donald H (Sep 11, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Was it inevitable that the Taliban were to take back over, and this was because it was known somehow that they were the rightful leaders of Afghanistan, I mean after all that was done there ?? Ok so Trump decides to deal with the Taliban, WHY ?? We're we losing in Afghanistan to the Taliban ??? I know these are unpopular question's, but I'm just trying to understand this thing. We're we to get out at any cost, even if that cost was to allow a Taliban comeback to rule over and control the country ??? We're the Afghan's that sorry or coward's that we finally just saw the writing on the wall ??
> 
> With all this said, yes Joe still botched the ending by not holding the lines until all asset's human or otherwise we're safely out, then our fighting force last.
> 
> ...


They're important questions! But could you carefully rewrite what you've said so that it makes clear sense?

Fwiw, until you do, it's almost certain that America assumed the Taliban would take over. The US installed government was left to be the obvious losing side, as was seen in a very short time. 

Yes, America was to get out at any cost, and little effort was made to minimize the cost. It can certainly be speculated that the US left military equipment behind as a gift to the force that would take over control of the country. It's very hard to believe they thought that would be the government!

p.s. 'were' is no we're.


----------



## Donald H (Sep 11, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump is delusional.


True enough, but it's a fair question to ask on whether or not Trump understood that the Taliban would be the winning side.
Not out of his own ability to reason but out of his advisors having to already understand that the government wouldn't stand.

It was US blackmail of that government of the highest order  in my opinion. 

Could it have been that all the gifts were left behind on the assumption that government forces would receive them?
Could any of the military have considered that realistic?
The question is too delicate to be answered.


----------



## AMart (Sep 12, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> I wrote above:
> 
> *"I am skeptical.  Not that they did a drone strike, but that they actually killed who they say they did.'*
> 
> ...


Wow great job Xiden.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 17, 2021)

Biden makes the ill-fated knee-jerk decision that has created thousands of hostages in fear for their life now in Afghanisstan. And a new refugee crisis that will bring hundreds of thousands of Afgans into the US. And if that isn't enough he makes another knee-jerk decision to order a drone strike on piss poor intelligence that kills 10 innocent civilians including children. Yes, this is what happens when you have a complete imbecile as a President. Thank you Democrats, this is on you.


----------



## Esdraelon (Sep 18, 2021)

excalibur said:


> You're a sad person.


He's another sniveling coward of a POS Leftist who'd shit himself if faced with an actual stand-up fight.  Always relying on better men and women than he'd ever be, to enforce his ideas of right and wrong.  Losers, all of 'em.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 18, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Can’t wait to see the Republicans and foxnews move the goalposts on their despicable attacks on Biden now that Biden quickly bombed ISIS, something many of them already said he did not have the courage to do.


This did not age well.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 18, 2021)

well well well...looks like the right pegged this from the get go..and our leftist brother and sister posters still can't face the truth.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Did you think there were American civilian wives and children in Afghanistan?


Hell I wouldn't doubt it. American women aren't beholding to American men only these days if ever they were. They might think that those Taleeeban are some kind of super men over American men. So tell me, who are the American's that are being claimed to have been left behind ? Also do you agree that the Taleeeban should be the rightful ruler's of Afghanistan ???


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Hell I wouldn't doubt it. American women aren't beholding to American men only these days if ever they were. They might think that those Taleeeban are some kind of super men over American men. So tell me, who are the American's that are being claimed to have been left behind ? Also do you agree that the Taleeeban should be the rightful ruler's of Afghanistan ???



Yeah. Afghanistan has been at war since 1974. I think the Taliban will settle down.

There are NO American women in Afghanistan unless they are married to Afghans.


----------



## Esdraelon (Sep 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> This is the kind of post I recommend we all pass on to the FBI.


For what, tool?  Hating the scum that are breaking the laws with impunity?  Do you REALLY want to make that the standard by which people can be "disappeared" in America?  Be careful what you wish for... it has a way of coming for you after it takes out those you oppose first.

There's this thing in the law regarding threats that say the person with the motive must ALSO have the means....


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 18, 2021)

No disciplinary action.   You can damn well be sure there'd be DIScipline action if this happened in the Trump Administration.


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> For what, tool?  Hating the scum that are breaking the laws with impunity?  Do you REALLY want to make that the standard by which people can be "disappeared" in America?  Be careful what you wish for... it has a way of coming for you after it takes out those you oppose first.
> 
> There's this thing in the law regarding threats that say the person with the motive must ALSO have the means....



"Disappeared in America?"

Your paranoia is acting up again.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 23, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> I don't care who is president, that'll teach the bastards not to kill our troops and innocent civilians.
> 
> Credit where it is due.


Given recent revelations about the nature of this so called strike against an ISIS-K planner, which subsequently killed 10 innocent Afghans (7 children), *the quoted post is hereby retracted.*


----------

